# Battery



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

we have the 2 6 volt batteries on the trailer. It has been sitting at dealer for 3 weeks and today I went to take some pix and turned the light on in the bathroom not expecting it to come on, but it did! I didn't think to check the battery monitor.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great you still had juice in the batteries
But then again if nothing was running way wouldn't it last that long

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Thats great you still had juice in the batteries
> But then again if nothing was running way wouldn't it last that long
> 
> Don


never having had these batteries before, I was pleasantly surprised. My old trailer with one battery wouldn't have lasted. I like it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Thats great you still had juice in the batteries
> But then again if nothing was running way wouldn't it last that long
> 
> Don


never having had these batteries before, I was pleasantly surprised. My old trailer with one battery wouldn't have lasted. I like it!
[/quote]

Sounds like another happy 2x6v customer!! Yippe! Love mine.


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

We also installed (2) 6 volts in our new trailer and what a difference.
We used to have 1 deep cycle which lasted 1 1/2 days. The new 6 volts lasted at least 3 days this time around and allowed us to watch 3 movies. They never ran out on our last trip and gave us plenty of juice to use the electric tongue jack at least 20 times to deal with a stuck ball.

Mike.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mike2 said:


> ..snip...
> gave us plenty of juice to use the electric tongue jack at least 20 times to deal with a stuck ball.
> 
> Mike.


20 times!!!! What was the deal? Was the trailer facing uphill? Guess this could grab the coupler and not allow it to release properly.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike2 said:


> They never ran out on our last trip and gave us plenty of juice to use the electric tongue jack at least 20 times to deal with a stuck ball.
> 
> Mike.


What happened that it was stuck on the ball?

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gotta love when things work out well.

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW, this sounds great we'll have to do that. My televisions will not work unless plugged into an outlet.

Thanks,








Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool, Tawnya!

But you still need to get that cutoff switch! Don't make me come up there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Very cool, Tawnya!
> 
> But you still need to get that cutoff switch! Don't make me come up there!
> 
> ...


you wouldn't dare! or would you?!?!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Very cool, Tawnya!
> 
> But you still need to get that cutoff switch! Don't make me come up there!
> 
> ...


you wouldn't dare! or would you?!?!








[/quote]

Just hold off a few more weeks...buy the cutoff switch and we'll install it for ya at the Rally. Deal? Cost ya 2 beers (one for me and Doug)


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> WOW, this sounds great we'll have to do that. My televisions will not work unless plugged into an outlet.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Tami,

Your television still won't work unless plugged into an outlet - Six volt batteries will not change that. To use the television off a battery you either have to have a TV that runs off 12 volt or plug it into an inverter. I have a 400 watt inverter that I hook up to a battery and it runs the TV and DVD player.

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Very cool, Tawnya!
> 
> But you still need to get that cutoff switch! Don't make me come up there!
> 
> ...


you wouldn't dare! or would you?!?!








[/quote]

Just hold off a few more weeks...buy the cutoff switch and we'll install it for ya at the Rally. Deal? Cost ya 2 beers (one for me and Doug)
[/quote]
It's a deal! but could you install B4 the beers? no particular reason


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Very cool, Tawnya!
> 
> But you still need to get that cutoff switch! Don't make me come up there!
> 
> ...


you wouldn't dare! or would you?!?!








[/quote]

Just hold off a few more weeks...buy the cutoff switch and we'll install it for ya at the Rally. Deal? Cost ya 2 beers (one for me and Doug)
[/quote]
It's a deal! but could you install B4 the beers? no particular reason








[/quote]

How about we meet you in the middle and enjoy the beers DURING the install?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

ok! as long at the batteries still power MY trailer when we are done and not the 2 next to me!








I'll even supply the beer!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> buy the cutoff switch and we'll install it for ya at the Rally. Deal? Cost ya 2 beers (one for me and Doug)


Wait a minute! Then who gets the other one?!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> buy the cutoff switch and we'll install it for ya at the Rally. Deal? Cost ya 2 beers (one for me and Doug)


Wait a minute! Then who gets the other one?!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]







pssssstt ,Doug, there'll be an extra one in just inside the storage door...shhhhhh


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> buy the cutoff switch and we'll install it for ya at the Rally. Deal? Cost ya 2 beers (one for me and Doug)


Wait a minute! Then who gets the other one?!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]







pssssstt ,Doug, there'll be an extra one in just inside the storage door...shhhhhh
[/quote]

HEY...i can read you know...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> buy the cutoff switch and we'll install it for ya at the Rally. Deal? Cost ya 2 beers (one for me and Doug)


Wait a minute! Then who gets the other one?!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]







pssssstt ,Doug, there'll be an extra one in just inside the storage door...shhhhhh
[/quote]

HEY...i can read you know...















[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> buy the cutoff switch and we'll install it for ya at the Rally. Deal? Cost ya 2 beers (one for me and Doug)


Wait a minute! Then who gets the other one?!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]







pssssstt ,Doug, there'll be an extra one in just inside the storage door...shhhhhh
[/quote]

HEY...i can read you know...















[/quote]








[/quote]
Yeah... But how quick are ya?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yeah... But how quick are ya?


It's like when you're hicking with a group of people and you come across an angry bear. Just how fast do you have to run to get away? Simple...just a bit faster then the slowest person...









I just have to be one step ahead of you to get to the beer first.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ahh sorry Jim... But man that tasted good!








Better luck next time!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ahh sorry Jim... But man that tasted good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

